
Webpack not working if its Monday - kowdermeister
https://twitter.com/jeffrey_way/status/1148205886638366720
======
roro159
Link to the GitHub issue in the tweet: [https://github.com/JeffreyWay/laravel-
mix/issues/2153](https://github.com/JeffreyWay/laravel-mix/issues/2153)

Link to the Webpack issue: [https://github.com/webpack/webpack-
cli/issues/962](https://github.com/webpack/webpack-cli/issues/962)

Apparently it's caused by a bug with OS-specific code to check the last time a
message asking for donations to the project was printed, so it doesn't ask too
much. And this checking only happens on mondays for some reason... There's
literally a "if (now.getDay() === MONDAY)".

